# Picked up this cute stray who now needs a name and not something like “Smokey”.  ( names anyone? )



## Paco Dennis (Jul 31, 2021)

posted by
u/Gymsquid







Smokey?


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 31, 2021)

Bill.


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2021)

Assuming it's a male - Winston


----------



## Wren (Jul 31, 2021)

Beautiful little cat, ‘Kitten’ is actually a nice name but I would call her ‘Whisper’


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2021)

Raina


----------



## Jeff_RN/Paramedic (Jul 31, 2021)

Cat................(I've never been good with names.) And I calls'em as I sees'em.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 31, 2021)

Dapper, if it's a male.
If it's a female, maybe Misty? Isis? Luna?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 31, 2021)

What an absolutely precious baby  -  I think I'd name her Foggy


----------



## HoneyNut (Jul 31, 2021)

Ghost?  Mischief?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2021)

Boots or Socks


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 31, 2021)

Mittens.


----------



## Lee (Jul 31, 2021)

Pinky beat me to it....I was going for Boots


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2021)

Seems to be a female, I'll go with Willow.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 31, 2021)

Ashley.  What a beautiful baby.


----------



## Wren (Jul 31, 2021)

.


----------



## jujube (Jul 31, 2021)

Shade


----------



## Tom 86 (Jul 31, 2021)

Boots,  because of the white paws fit both males & females.


----------



## feywon (Jul 31, 2021)

We usually take a day or three to settle on a name, we like to get a feel for who they are.


----------



## CAKCy (Jul 31, 2021)

Innocence...


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

Whiskers come to mind.
It's so cute


----------



## Judycat (Jul 31, 2021)

Walter, Bentley, Tiger Stinky.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 31, 2021)

bubbles if its a girl----butch if its a boy


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 31, 2021)

Gift.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 31, 2021)

Lassie


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 31, 2021)

debodun said:


> Assuming it's a male - Winston


OMG Deb! Before I saw your reply, I looked at that cat and thought "he or she looks kind of regal"...I'll say Winston!  Honest!

@twinkles I've always liked the nickname Bubbles. The big brother of my BFF when I was in school had a fun friend they called Bubbles.


----------



## drifter (Jul 31, 2021)

I likes Boots.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 1, 2021)

Beautiful little” girl “ ? Angel if it’s a she


----------



## Tommy (Aug 1, 2021)

Seyayte (pronounced see-aye'-tee).  Try saying it out loud.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Aug 1, 2021)

So, let us know when you decide...


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2021)

Peanut


----------



## charry (Aug 1, 2021)

Treacle


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 1, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Boots or Socks


That's where I'd go

but

I'd make it *Danner*


----------



## Wren (Aug 1, 2021)

Shadow


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 1, 2021)

Even tho  our pup has a name,, seems I'm calling him *buddy* more often.


----------



## Been There (Aug 1, 2021)

Trouble, Wilson, Beau, Bingo, I never had any animals, so I am at a loss for names.
My friend has a cat named Blue because of her blue eyes.


----------



## Knight (Aug 1, 2021)

Stray 

Named after the way she entered your life.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2021)

Hope


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 6, 2021)

What name did you decide on?


----------

